# Dover anti fascism action 02/04



## TopCat (Mar 16, 2016)

Well the Fash are going back to Dover and so are we. Coach places available.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 17, 2016)

lot of nickings over the last soiree in dover means that many of them wont be turning out.


----------



## Red Sky (Mar 17, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> lot of nickings over the last soiree in dover means that many of them wont be turning out.



If there's one common thread in all your output it's that far-right are barely worth opposing.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> lot of nickings over the last soiree in dover means that many of them wont be turning out.


You still to factor in the reality than many others will come who have not turned up before. So we need the numbers and we need determination. 

So, the question to one and all is, will you come?


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 18, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> If there's one common thread in all your output it's that far-right are barely worth opposing.



my output of late has been minimal since the book came out. they always need opposing. the point here is about the 30 odd nickings they have taken for it (and also how few antifascists were lifted). because of the violence last time it will attract others as TC points out as this motivates like MfE etc.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 18, 2016)

TopCat said:


> You still to factor in the reality than many others will come who have not turned up before. So we need the numbers and we need determination.
> 
> So, the question to one and all is, will you come?



Aye


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

TopCat said:


> You still to factor in the reality than many others will come who have not turned up before. So we need the numbers and we need determination.
> 
> So, the question to one and all is, will you come?


if there's no stopping at the services


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## raknor (Mar 18, 2016)

TopCat said:


> You still to factor in the reality than many others will come who have not turned up before. So we need the numbers and we need determination.
> 
> So, the question to one and all is, will you come?



Definitely planning on being there

Hope you don't mind but will also put on the Activities thread as well


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2016)

raknor said:


> Definitely planning on being there
> 
> Hope you don't mind but will also put on the Activities thread as well


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> If there's one common thread in all your output it's that far-right are barely worth opposing.


Come come that ain't fair.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2016)

There are all sorts of roles to play with regard to this action. Something for all so step forward. 

If you are skint but still want to go, PM me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

TopCat said:


> There are all sorts of roles to play with regard to this action. Something for all so step forward.
> 
> If you are skint but still want to go, PM me.


"everyone's a winner"


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> if there's no stopping at the services



crisps to be sold on board!


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 18, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> If there's one common thread in all your output it's that far-right are barely worth opposing.



Anti fascist call outs, activities etc


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 18, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> If there's one common thread in all your output it's that far-right are barely worth opposing.



Have you read his book?


----------



## Red Sky (Mar 19, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> Have you read his book?



I was the recipient of an early review copy!

 In hindsight my comment was probably a little harsh, although I do think that that while mockery is a valid tool against the far-right, that if you carry it too far then you are losing a proportion of the people you might mobilise as they think "Why should i spend this weekend opposing a bunch of drunken, shambling, toothless fucktrumpets (copyright) who are going nowhere fast?".


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 20, 2016)

bugles. fuckbugles. not trumpets.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 20, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> I was the recipient of an early review copy!
> 
> In hindsight my comment was probably a little harsh, although I do think that that while mockery is a valid tool against the far-right, that if you carry it too far then you are losing a proportion of the people you might mobilise as they think "Why should i spend this weekend opposing a bunch of drunken, shambling, toothless fucktrumpets (copyright) who are going nowhere fast?".


I have always thought that the mockery tended to be easier than a serious analysis of the strength or otherwise of the far right and perhaps more importantly any tactical analysis of how to beat them apart from set pieces. What did you think of the book btw


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 20, 2016)

I'd welcome the chance to brick the fash in Dover, but my back is fucked


----------



## TopCat (Mar 23, 2016)

The desired outcome of stopping their march/rally is likely to be achieved this time..


----------



## jimmer (Mar 23, 2016)

It looks like AFA Calais are trying to bring a French contingent over -


----------



## TopCat (Mar 23, 2016)

Be good to meet our comrades from over the water. We stand together.


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 23, 2016)

i have made a bunch of confectionary for the trip, they are sponge with chocolate and a smashing orangey bit in the middle and im calling them 'AFA cakes'


----------



## TopCat (Mar 23, 2016)

im thinking of buying a hundred hot pies in case the Fash are hungry.


----------



## jimmer (Mar 23, 2016)

TopCat said:


> Be good to meet our comrades from over the water. We stand together.


I wouldn't get your hopes up, apparently last time a car load of French anti-fascists missed their ferry because they were delayed at the French border and then again at the British border.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> i have made a bunch of confectionary for the trip, they are sponge with chocolate and a smashing orangey bit in the middle and im calling them 'AFA cakes'


surely you should be making rock cakes then, overdone ones, hard as fucking nails


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'd welcome the chance to brick the fash in Dover, but my back is fucked


we'll pull you round in a bath chair with a trolley of bricks for you to toss at them


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 23, 2016)

TopCat said:


>




Worth quoting as it's so good.

Nice use of MIA


----------



## TopCat (Mar 23, 2016)

Hope to see you there. I'm the tall cunt in black.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> we'll pull you round in a bath chair with a trolley of bricks for you to toss at them



You're on!


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 23, 2016)

arrests from dover tally:
Police reveal 32 arrested and 15 charged after violent protests in Dover
plod sez 'the heat is on!'
April's protests in Dover WILL NOT be banned, say Kent Police


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 24, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> arrests from dover tally:
> Police reveal 32 arrested and 15 charged after violent protests in Dover
> plod sez 'the heat is on!'
> April's protests in Dover WILL NOT be banned, say Kent Police



Kent police are the absolute shitest at public order. It's almost as if they deliberately incompetent.


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 24, 2016)

and the weird thing is sussex plod always shipped em in for MfE!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> and the weird thing is sussex plod always shipped em in for MfE!


yeh because by contrast sussex look good


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 24, 2016)

i remember one do at brighton where sussex, kent, hampshire, and the met were all there. still lost it tho! the anarchos gave the other plods the runaround through all the little ginnels  that they didnt know and kept popping up unexpectedly.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 24, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> i remember one do at brighton where sussex, kent, hampshire, and the met were all there. still lost it tho! the anarchos gave the other plods the runaround through all the little ginnels  that they didnt know and kept popping up unexpectedly.


I remember that one.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 24, 2016)

I also spotted a van from Nottinghamshire plod!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> i remember one do at brighton where sussex, kent, hampshire, and the met were all there. still lost it tho! the anarchos gave the other plods the runaround through all the little ginnels  that they didnt know and kept popping up unexpectedly.


leading to one exasperated met cop commenting 'fuck ginnells'


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> leading to one exasperated met cop commenting 'fuck ginnells'



As they're in Brighton and not somewhere further north they are not ginnels they are twittens.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2016)

Louis MacNeice said:


> As they're in Brighton and not somewhere further north they are not ginnels they are twittens.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


yeh well being as met cops get lost outside zone 1 no surprise used the wrong terms


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 25, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> lot of nickings over the last soiree in dover means that many of them wont be turning out.



Anybody know of any arrests of on-side folk last time round?


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 25, 2016)

i heard earlier that 1 antifa had been nicked (can't remember where) and bailed for dover. will try and substantiate later.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 27, 2016)

*Bump*

Don't forget to book your seat with London Anti-Fascists:  ldnantifascists@riseup.net with the subject: COACH2DOVER


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 2, 2016)

Solidarity with you all today. No Pasaran!


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 2, 2016)

I've been following the updates over on libcom this afternoon.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 2, 2016)

About 60 fash? Paul Pitt just been on SE local news. Fuck me, what a twat.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 2, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> About 60 fash? Paul Pitt just been on SE local news. Fuck me, what a twat.



Have you got a link?


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 2, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Have you got a link?



In Paul's case the links are always missing.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 2, 2016)

South East Today, 02/04/2016


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 2, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> In Paul's case the links are always missing.



lol


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 2, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> South East Today, 02/04/2016



Should have brought up his heritage.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 2, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Should have brought up his heritage.



The Neanderthal hasn't evolved.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 3, 2016)

No one can believe this MP's reaction to a far-right march in his town


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> No one can believe this MP's reaction to a far-right march in his town


slipped a bit then remembered the fallback position of 'all as bad as each other', that handy stalwart excuse which covers up sympathy/affinity


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 3, 2016)

No Malattesta round up if the day's events ?


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 3, 2016)

Not a lot to say to be fair.


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 3, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> No Malattesta round up if the day's events ?



There are a few eyewitness reports floating about - you could repeat 'cockwomble' to yourself as a kind of mantra while reading them to reproduce the effect.


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 2, 2016)

The far-right marched in Dover on Saturday, May 28, and it was embarrassing - report and pictures

Dover Express write up of the last outing - worth it for the prose style alone.


----------

